# Gabelbauhöhe für Moonraker ???



## Dieselwiesel (25. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen welches die maximale Gabelbauhöhe für ein Monnraker ist wenn man es als Tourenfully nutzen möchte?
Will kein "Chopper-Feeling"


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. November 2008)

die Geometrie eines Moonrakers ist für 80-110 mm Federweg vorne ausgelegt ! Federweg hinten: 120mm

ride on............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (26. November 2008)

........Rumgekramt......gefunden....
aus BERGWERK-Katalog 2002

MOONRAKER
- Sitzrohrwinkel 72,5°
- Lenkwinkel     70.5°
- Gabeleinbaulänge 470mm 
- nur Rahmengröße M

NIKOS


----------



## Dieselwiesel (26. November 2008)

Nikos schrieb:


> - Gabeleinbaulänge 470mm




Vielen Dank!
Genau das wollte ich wissen.... der Rest war mir schon bekannt.....


----------

